# Deca vs NPP



## Braw16 (Mar 11, 2013)

The Question of NPP vs Deca​I found this to explain the differences between deca and npp to help some guys on here to make a choice and what dosage they should do. So lets discuss NPP vs Deca.

*Nandrolone Phenyl Propionate (NPP) Explained*

Bodybuilders, Description of how Nandrolone Phenyl Propionate works in the body to build muscles, NPP, steroid cycle, testosterone

NPP was never really all that popular simply because of availability issues. Many of the pharmacy grade NPP products range between 25mg-50mg/ml and are extremely expensive. Naturally, this limited its use among the bodybuilding crowd. Mexico and the underground did not bother producing it.

The recent increase in popularity of NPP can be attributed to the introduction of BM’s Dubol-100; the first affordable pharmacy grade 100mg/ml NPP. Eventually, more and more Underground Labs started producing the forgotten drug.
*PhenylProp vs Decanoate*​Here is some interesting information from Andy13:

“Let’s calculate the amount accumulated in the body after 6 weeks of 500mg/deca. Let’s say you inject it once a week and we’ll give it a 1.5-week half-life. Note that injection frequency makes a huge difference in blood concentration stability but no difference in amount of esterified in the system

E (greek letter “sigma”) 500*e^(ln(1/2)n/1.5) from n=0 to n=6. So after 6 weeks, about 1300mg of esterified nandrolone remain in the body.

Now lets see how long, after the initial injection, it takes to reduce to a small enough amount that permits recovery.

1300*e^(ln(1/2)n/1.5) After 3 weeks, 325 mg of esterified remain

after 6 weeks, 81 mg of esterified remain.

After 8 weeks, 32mg of esterified remain.”

Nandrolone Decanoate is a long acting depot; it takes quite a while for it to “kick in” and clear out of the system. Depending on how much is used; it will take at least 4-6 weeks after the last shot for Deca to clear out. It also takes about 4 weeks for active blood levels to stabilize. This can easily add up to 8-10 weeks of “dead time” i.e. periods of time when blood levels are not consistent. These numbers apply to reasonable use of Nandrolone Decanoate; between 200-400mg a week. The more you use, the worst it gets. So a 10-week cycle of Deca can easily end up been a 16-week cycle when you account for clearance time (active blood levels). The first 4 weeks are also somewhat of a waste of time.

So that 10-week cycle ends up been 16 weeks; 6 weeks of optimal blood levels and 10 weeks of dead time. Not a very effective way to cycle.

With NPP, you can bypass all that dead time.
19-Nortestosterone based drugs are known to shutdown HPTA very easily – think Trenbolone. Most bodybuilders will use Tren for around 6 weeks at the beginning of a cycle. NPP should be used in a similar manner.

Here’s an example of a balanced cycle consisting of NPP

W1-6: Dbol
W1-6: NPP
W1-8: Test Prop

It is a good idea to run Test 2 weeks past the NPP, however; NPP can be used as a stand-alone.

Earlier, I compared NPP to Tren. They are similar in some ways but Tren is much more androgenic and stronger in general.

NPP shares some of the same sides associated with Deca (they are after all the same base compound). It should be noted that most of the sides that come with _Deca_ are a result of its long ester. Decanoate ester is very hard to control and Nandrolone side effects are not easily countered like Testosterone related sides (Tamoxifen, Anastrozole, finasteride…)

Overall, Nandrolone is a milder compound than Testosterone and is better mg for mg (but that’s a matter of opinion)

Nandrolone PhenylProp should be injected at least every 3 days. A typical dose is 350mg-700mg a week for 5-8 weeks.

It stacks very well with Winstrol, Dbol, Test, EQ, Anavar

It does not stack well with Tren and especially Anadrol

Here are some good cycle suggestions:

Fast Acting Classic Test/Deca/Dbol cycle:

W1-6: Dbol 30mg ED
W1-6: NPP 150mg EOD
W1-8: Test Prop 150mg EOD

Highly Anabolic cycles

W1-6: NPP: 200mg E3D
W1-8: Anavar: 30mg ED

W1-6: NPP: 200mg E3D
W1-8: Winny: 50mg ED

A good First cycle:

W1-6: NPP: 150mg E3D
W1-4: Dbol: 25mg ED
(W5-8: Anavar: 30mg ED – optional)

NPP in a typical cycle

W1-10: EQ 400mg a week
W1-9: Test Cyp 600mg a week
W1-8: NPP 200mg E3D
W10-13: Test Prop 150mg EOD

Nandrolone got a very bad rap with many bodybuilders; there is no reason to use Nandrolone Decanoate if NPP available aside from year-round juicer using it for joint pain. Nandrolone is a tremendous bodybuilding drug that can take your physique to a whole different level but many people shy away from it because of what they have heard or experienced with Deca.


----------



## PFM (Mar 11, 2013)

NPP vs Deca? They are very different

The short ester of NPP simply allows the user to get in and going sooner/faster, get out faster when the sides hit. And NPP will wreck your dick just like ND.

Saying ND is stronger then NPP because of the half-life build up is not true.

That's like saying Test E is stronger then Prop, no it just has the affinity to "build up" mgs over time raising blood levels but the TPP is a lighter ester and short (lighter) esters typically contain more mg per weight due to the weight of the ester being lighter.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 11, 2013)

i just wanted to use the npp for less water


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 11, 2013)

PFM said:


> Nan is Nan is Nan is Nan.
> 
> The short ester of NPP simply allows the user to get in and going sooner/faster, get out faster when the sides hit. And NPP will wreck your dick just like ND.
> 
> ...



I'm going to have to agree with you.  the longer the esther, the less "active ingredient" you end up with.

the thing i like about the fast burning esthers is the ability to get in and get out quick, and therefore ultimately, take less AAS (no need to wait ffor the 3+ weeks for test E to kick in)


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 12, 2013)

All those cycles look short.
I thought the shortest cycle for NPP was 12 weeks and Deca 14 ?

That part about lingering around in your system for weeks and weeks after the fact and blood levels not stabilizing for awhile has me at a lost. Confused.

Is this true about tren as well then being it is a 19-nor too?

I've heard the deca metabolites can stick around in your blood for up to a year or whatever. Yet I was unaware it would still be reaking havoc on blood levels weeks later (post pct).

Whoa.


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 12, 2013)

Good read.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 12, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> All those cycles look short.
> I thought the shortest cycle for NPP was 12 weeks and Deca 14 ?
> 
> That part about lingering around in your system for weeks and weeks after the fact and blood levels not stabilizing for awhile has me at a lost. Confused.
> ...


deca can still be detected in your fatty  cells fo up to a year  or a little younger,because of the ester its made  from,Where npp will be gone with a few months tops


you can still run a 14,16,18,20 et cycle of npp if you want just like deca,its more pinning though,basically the same active ingredient,but npp's carrier if you will,doesnt  last as long,where it takes deca a month to 6 weeks to kick in,3-4 weeks for Npp to kick in

also Npp doesnt have the dreaded water bloat as deca

right now,i just started a cycle of test/deca/masteron, in week 3,but as soon as i can get some npp in im switching to it


----------



## R1rider (Mar 12, 2013)

Im running npp atm, like it way more than ND. Almost no bloat


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 12, 2013)

R1rider said:


> Im running npp atm, like it way more than ND. Almost no bloat


thatas what iim talking about,i should be getting mine in soon


----------



## J-dub (Mar 12, 2013)

The one way to cycle NPP (my favorite) that wasn't listed above is to use it to front load your cycle. This is how I put together a NPP cycle.

Weeks:
1-4     NPP 100mg EoD
1-4     TNE 75mg ED
1-18   Test Ent 600mg EW (or whatever Test you want to run)
1-16   Deca 400mg EW

I also run Cab Eod on NPP and then 3x EW after I come off the NPP

I prefer this method over starting with orals.


----------



## goodfella (Sep 25, 2021)

Got me a NPP150mg/Test-p50mg blend for spring ready! Yeah buddy!


----------



## artex (Dec 5, 2021)

My personal experience, is that:

Deca has a longer half-life so their effects lst longer than NPP's... this is a good characteristic if you have say 20 pounds to grow, because you won't get there in just 8 weeks.

For the competitive bodybuilder, NPP would be preferable because it bloats less than deca and is out of your system quicker than deca, so you could dial in for a comp much easier on NPP than deca. (This is all speculation from my part though)

IMO, NPP is also great for first timer users (to get their feet wet and see how they respond to nandro), and probably to competitive bodybuilders (although I don't have any practical experience in this field so please take this info with a grain of salt). Deca would be more suited to fellas who know how they respond to nandrolone, like it, and plan to put on some serious mass while on it, not just some temporary fullness.


----------

